

Ask HN: What license does Hacker News use? - anoncow

What license is the text&#x2F;commnets on news.ycombinator.com available in?
======
greenyoda
I couldn't find any references to copyright assignment in the HN Guidelines or
FAQ, so I'm assuming that users of HN retain the copyrights to their own
comments, and except for cases that fall under "fair use"[1] (e.g., criticism,
educational use, etc.), they can't be reproduced without the author's
permission.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use)

~~~
anoncow
Thanks

